# Bottles with manufacturer defects?



## s13 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello!

I've come across a couple of these now, small ambers that are clearly a mess from the manufacturing process.  Are they significant in any way?

Thanks!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2017)

Manufacturing defects are a very fun study. Some people collect bottles by their defects. We used to have a member here who enjoyed studying the defects in order to understand what went wrong. It's a smaller hobby, but it amuses me to see the severest defects. Do you have photographs to share?


----------



## s13 (Oct 13, 2017)

There is so much going on with this bottle, I love it lol.  Diamond I, Illinois before Owens, mark used 1915-1929, 5" tall.  The pictures just don't do the bubbles justice lol, its loaded with them!


----------



## s13 (Oct 13, 2017)

Not as much, but still lots going on with this one too.  No idea as to provenance except that the DES PAT is for "design patent." Again hard to tell from the pictures, but one side is a lighter color than the other, the side opposite to all the mush.  The bottom is much thicker on the mushy side too, almost like a whole lot more glass ended up on that side!  5" tall, 2" across.

View attachment 179911View attachment 179912View attachment 179913View attachment 179914View attachment 179918


----------



## botlguy (Oct 13, 2017)

It's too bad those second attachments didn't come through. I'm one of those people who value in-manufacture flaws in bottles and jars and insulators. These anomalies are gaining in interest in all these fields, the more obvious the flaw the higher the value goes. I've posted pictures of some pretty severe flaws and they should be archived somewhere here but I'm nit smart enough to retrieve them.
Jim S


----------



## botlguy (Oct 14, 2017)

The bottom of the second bottle is pretty normal, it's a fairly early machine made bottle that exhibits the "Valve" mark as previously explained well by Harry Pristis. I would not call that one an anomaly as those marks would be found on most, if not all, similar bottles. Sorry, I don't pay a lot of attention to bottles of that vintage.
Jim S


----------



## s13 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Jim!  Thanks for your reply!  It surely doesn't want me to post these lol... I shall try for the fourth time now!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's my favorite defect, and one of my favorite bottles, period.  Apparently, it was bumped into something while still soft, pushing the flared top across the opening.  A rod was inserted into the mouth of the bottle, opening it back up.


----------



## s13 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi sandchip!
Oh fun!  I can see why that would be a favorite!  Awesome bottle!  Thanks for the pictures!

@botlguy...
Just because I want to learn, totally not challenging... did you mean the bottom of the round bottle in the first set of pictures?  I get the super common valve mark for that one, I was just trying to include all the things : )   The zillions of horizontally stretched  bubbles and some significantly larger ones were what fascinated me on that one!  But the mush & uneven amounts of glass on the second one is a valve defect?


----------



## botlguy (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, I agree that the bottom of the oval bottle is somewhat messed up. _In my mind the shape and amount of embossing on the oval bottle makes it more understandable and perhaps even usual for it to be messed up. PERHAPS not an anomaly but perhaps more common or even an every time occurrence. I don't know but that's my guess. I agree that the round bottle is definitely worth enjoying, the oval one is also if you think it's different and like it. I'm just not seeing its differentness, it may be there but I'm not seeing it.
Jim S._


----------



## sandchip (Oct 18, 2017)

s13 said:


> Hi sandchip!
> Oh fun!  I can see why that would be a favorite!  Awesome bottle!  Thanks for the pictures!



Thanks much for the kind words, s13.  It dates to the 1830s.  The pair were druggists, but used the archaic term "Chemists".  Far as I know, there are only 6 examples known, all different in color, lip finish, etc., even one, although badly cracked, that retains the original label.  There's also one cylinder in aqua.


----------

